# La fin du monde reportée l'année prochaine



## inkclub (23 Septembre 2008)

Bonsoir,

La fin du monde est reportée au printemps 2009 suite à la panne du LHC. :love:

Le LHC, le plus puissant accélérateur de particules du monde ne pourra pas redémarrer avant le printemps prochain à la suite d'une panne, a annoncé mardi soir à Genève l'Organisation européenne de recherche nucléaire (Cern).

La suite ici
http://www.lemonde.fr/web/depeches/0,14-0,39-37066526@7-37,0.html

A+


----------



## Anonyme (23 Septembre 2008)

inkclub a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> La fin du monde est reportée au printemps 2009 suite à la panne du LHC. :love:
> 
> ...



Ouf, je vais pouvoir aller me chercher une frite sauce biki sans réfléchir à mon plan de fin du monde.

Merci de m'avoir prévenu


----------



## r e m y (23 Septembre 2008)

Chique, on pourra donc faire connaissance avec Windows 7!


----------



## eleonooore (23 Septembre 2008)

Mon ami F., qui travaille dessus, et qui parfois consent à m'expliquer longuement cette chose mystérieuse (et à me la faire visiter c'était extra !!!), m'avait signalé que les expériences du niveau de celles qui sont censées causer le trou noir n'étaient prévues que pour le printemps prochain.
La fin du monde (*) reste donc, comme prévu, pour l'année prochaine 

C'était alors que je m'inquiétais auprès de lui du fait que ce site http://hasthelargehadroncolliderdestroyedtheworldyet.com/
ne proposait pas de flux RSS.
Comment serait-on prévenus ??? :hein:

(j'ai donc encore le temps d'aller me préparer des linguine au citron  )


----------



## l'écrieur (23 Septembre 2008)

inkclub a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> La fin du monde est reportée au printemps 2009 suite à la panne du LHC. :love:
> 
> ...



Une panne my ass, oui ! Ils se sont fait trouer le derrière par des grecs, et ils n'ont pas le droit de redémarrer tant que le réseau n'est pas totalement sécurisé.


----------



## tirhum (23 Septembre 2008)

Yeah !...
Ça laisse le temps de remplir le mini-chat, ou minibar; je ne sais plus...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (23 Septembre 2008)

Un an ?.... Hmmmmmm...
Cool. Je vais pouvoir apprendre le braille.


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (23 Septembre 2008)

Cool, s'ils attendent l'automne prochain, je pourrai être interne.


----------



## bobbynountchak (24 Septembre 2008)

Sur France inter (oui, moi j'écoute France Inter dans ma Safrane®  ) ils disaient deux mois de réparations.

Deux mois ça va pas jusqu'au printemps prochain, ça... :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (24 Septembre 2008)

Makash!
Moi, j'ai fixé ma fin de mon monde, je m'y tiens!
Chacun sa fin du monde et les vaches seront bien gardées, moi je dis.


----------



## l'écrieur (24 Septembre 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> Makash!
> Moi, j'ai fixé ma fin de mon monde, je m'y tiens!
> Chacun sa fin du monde et les vaches seront bien gardées, moi je dis.



Ouaip. Exactement.
La voiture de tirhum, elle avait fixé sa fin du monde à Hier, par exemple.
C'est son droit. Chacun sa vie. Chacun sa fin du monde.


----------



## tirhum (24 Septembre 2008)

'foiré !...


----------



## Anonyme (24 Septembre 2008)

Pour une fin du monde qui arrive à l'heure même si ta montre retarde,
Pour une fin du monde avec un bonus écologique,
Pour une fin du monde qui prend aux riches pour voler aux pauvres,
Pour une fin du monde équitable, bio et éthique,
Jeune,
Vote PonkHead.

Et, si non, va chier!


----------



## melaure (24 Septembre 2008)

Nitrozak a très bien illustré ça :


----------



## Fab'Fab (24 Septembre 2008)

Merde, va falloir payer les impôts alors...


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (24 Septembre 2008)

Eux, ils n'en font pas tout un plat, et pourtant ils sont aux premières loges :

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/j50ZssEojtM&hl=fr&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/j50ZssEojtM&hl=fr&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]​
:love:


----------



## Bassman (24 Septembre 2008)

Nom de Doc ! :affraid:


----------



## l'écrieur (24 Septembre 2008)

Bande de jean-foutre ! Moules à gaufres ! Australopithèques !  *Frontaliers ! *


----------



## Bassman (24 Septembre 2008)

Bon, on peut avoir une date précise pour la fin du monde svp, que je puisse m'organiser.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Septembre 2008)

Et puis, il faudrait savoir si c'est reportée l'année prochaine ou reportée à l'année prochaine - la fin du monde.
Non, parce que reportée l'année prochaine, c'est au moins reportée à l'année prochaine, mais pas forcément pas plus loin.
Vous voyez?
S'agirait d'être précis, un peu.
Qu'on sache.

Des jean-foutre, tu l'as dis!


----------



## aCLR (24 Septembre 2008)

Vais pouvoir continuer à polluer comme un goret&#8230; :style:


----------



## inkclub (24 Septembre 2008)

Bassman a dit:


> Bon, on peut avoir une date précise pour la fin du monde svp, que je puisse m'organiser.




A priori entre le 1er janvier et le 31 décembre. 

A+


----------



## bobbynountchak (24 Septembre 2008)

Oah, la vanne trop pourrie...
Même P77 il aurait pas osé chuis sûr.


----------



## Bassman (24 Septembre 2008)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Oah, la vanne trop pourrie...
> Même P77 il aurait pas osé chuis sûr.


Méfie toi quand même, ce P77 a l'esprit de contradiction.


----------



## kasarus (24 Septembre 2008)

inkclub a dit:


> A priori entre le 1er janvier et le 31 décembre.
> 
> A+



à la limite dans l'autre sens, on aurait pu tenter quelquechose.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (25 Septembre 2008)

Bassman a dit:


> Méfie toi quand même, ce P77 a l'esprit de contradiction.



et il a déjà prouvé que ses limites étaient très élastiques... comme ceux de sa gaine...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (25 Septembre 2008)

kasarus a dit:


> à la limite dans l'autre sens, on aurait pu tenter quelquechose.



mouaii mais ça fait un peu court pour une touze là...


----------



## Sindanárië (26 Septembre 2008)

On sera informé quand même ? on recevra un bristol, qqchose ?


----------



## tirhum (26 Septembre 2008)

Rien, pour toi !...


----------



## inkclub (28 Septembre 2008)

Bonjour,

Des explications sur le pourquoi du report de la fin du monde :

Une autre raison, plus prosaïque, empêche un redémarrage rapide. Enorme consommateur délectricité, le LHC avale jusqu'à environ 1 TWh. C'est pourquoi les accélérateurs du Cern ne fonctionnent que du printemps à lautomne, lorsque la demande du secteur public est basse. Le contrat passé avec EDF, en effet, prévoit une tarification plus avantageuse durant cette période. Mais pour le restant de l'année, le Cern doit réduire drastiquement sa consommation, sous peine de payer une très forte majoration. :hosto:


L'intégralité de l'article 
http://www.futura-sciences.com/fr/n...-lhc-sont-repoussees-au-printemps-2009_16792/

A+


----------



## kasarus (28 Septembre 2008)

Et merde, j'aurai le temps de rater mes concours.


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Septembre 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Un an ?.... Hmmmmmm...
> Cool. Je vais pouvoir apprendre le braille.


*Comme si tu braillais pas déjà assez comme ça*


----------



## benkenobi (29 Septembre 2008)

Je me joins à la demande générale, un événement comme la fin du monde demande un peu d'organisation, bordel !  


Au moins qu'on sache le reconnaître quand il arrivera, sinon on va encore passer pour des couillons. Pas longtemps me direz-vous... Oui mais quand même !


----------



## JulienRkt (29 Septembre 2008)

inkclub a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Des explications sur le pourquoi du report de la fin du monde :
> 
> ...


Moi je dis, le monde va mal.

Les grandes découvertes scientifiques n'attendent que la baisse des prix de l'électricité 
Le pouvoir d'achat est en berne mes enfants !


----------



## Bassman (30 Septembre 2008)

Ceci dit cela pointe du doigt un sérieux problème.

Le CERN, tout comme d'autres établissements scientifiques de pointe (dont celui que je quitte ce soir), en sont réduit à faire des économies d'énergie drastique pour pouvoir continuer leur recherche...

Il a toujours été démontré que la santé de la recherche est un indice fort de la santé d'un pays et là en l'occurrence du monde. Il y a de quoi s'inquiéter.


----------



## Grug (30 Septembre 2008)

on est sauvé


----------



## Sindanárië (30 Septembre 2008)

Bassman a dit:


> Ceci dit cela pointe du doigt un sérieux problème.
> 
> Le CERN, tout comme d'autres établissements scientifiques de pointe (dont celui que je quitte ce soir),



...le musée Guimet ?


----------



## estomak (30 Septembre 2008)

Gare à l'homocentrisme mes amis.

ca serait la fin de notre monde, pas la fin du monde.


----------



## bobbynountchak (30 Septembre 2008)

Ouais.

Ben pour moi ça revient au même.


----------



## CouleurSud (30 Septembre 2008)

estomak a dit:


> Gare à l'homocentrisme mes amis.
> 
> ca serait la fin de notre monde, pas la fin du monde.



Heu ? Ce ne serait pas plutôt : anthropocentrisme


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Septembre 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Heu ? Ce ne serait pas plutôt : anthropocentrisme



Nan, c'est par opposition à l'hétérogauchisme


----------



## PoM (30 Septembre 2008)

Y a-t-il un train à prendre pour la fin du monde?


----------



## tirhum (30 Septembre 2008)

Direction Fancoulaux ?!...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (30 Septembre 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Heu ? Ce ne serait pas plutôt : anthropocentrisme



J'allais le dire ! 

Bon ceci dit, IntestinK, tu devrais aller jouer par là...  :sleep:


----------



## Pierrou (30 Septembre 2008)

estomak a dit:


> Gare à l'homocentrisme mes amis.
> 
> ca serait la fin de notre monde, pas la fin du monde.




Il est réconfortant de savoir que mon corps abject, rachitique et mutilé pourra servir de pitance à quelques animaux bâtards...   



Enfin... la fin du monde, de toute façon, c'est prévu pour jeudi par les économistes si le plan de redressement de l'économie est rejeté, faudrait voir à se mettre un peu d'accord quand même... 


On nous dit jamais rien à nous autres prolos !


----------



## kasarus (30 Septembre 2008)

Pierrou a dit:


> Il est réconfortant de savoir que mon corps abject, rachitique et mutilé pourra servir de pitance à quelques animaux bâtards...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Le sonotone, LE SONOTONE.

c'est bien.

Mais la fin du monde, c'est du marketing.

À donf.


----------



## aCLR (1 Octobre 2008)

kasarus a dit:


> ()la fin du monde, c'est du marketing.
> 
> À donf.



Et je fais quoi avec les t-shirts que tu m'as commandé ? :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (1 Octobre 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Heu ? Ce ne serait pas plutôt : anthropocentrisme


Ah ! Ça y est ! Toi aussi tu te mets à relever toutes les conneries qu'il raconte ?
Moi j'ai fini
C'est sans fin :sleep:


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Octobre 2008)

Pierrou a dit:


> On nous dit jamais rien à nous autres prolos !



Tiens  Je n'aurais jamais pensé qu'un saigneur seigneur sith puisse faire partie du prolétaria !


----------



## inkclub (1 Octobre 2008)

Bonjour,

Suite au report de la fin du monde de 2008 à 2009, la nasa nous indique une planète de secours, Mars. :love:

Il a neigé sur Mars. 

En vf 
http://afp.google.com/article/ALeqM5hFkpcMN6dgeQN4IjtIc6i0IZFmdg

En vo
http://www.nasa.gov/mission_pages/phoenix/news/phoenix-20080929.html

A+


----------



## aCLR (1 Octobre 2008)

[youtube]tAoaDCyX534[/youtube]​


----------



## pierre-auvergne (1 Octobre 2008)

Hum. Espérons qu'on ne finira pas comme ça. On aurait même pas le temps de frapper les gens du Cern. ça serait plus marrant de l'apprendre à l'avance, histoire de voir la tête du peuple.


----------



## Pierrou (1 Octobre 2008)

Mouais, le truc avec la soi disant "pluie" sur Mars, c'est qu'on n'est même pas sûr qu'il s'agisse de pluie de liquide, ou de CO2 cristallisé... 


Alors à mon avis, c'est pas demain la veille qu'on ira jouer à Desperate Housewives sur Mars, les cocos  



( _Surtout quand on sait que le cours de l'immobilier sur Dagobah est beaucoup plus avantageux, avec un climat proche de celui de la Bretagne... _)


----------



## inkclub (1 Octobre 2008)

Bonjour,

Les ingénieurs du cern avec leur lhc ont ouvert une porte espace/temps entre la suisse et mars, la neige que l'on a vu tomber sur celle-ci c'est en fait de l'hélium qui est à 271° C et qui part du lhc. :bebe:

A+


----------



## melaure (1 Octobre 2008)

inkclub a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Les ingénieurs du cern avec leur lhc ont ouvert une porte espace/temps entre la suisse et mars, la neige que l'on a vu tomber sur celle-ci c'est en fait de l'hélium qui est à 271° C et qui part du lhc. :bebe:
> 
> A+



Qu'est-ce qu'il faut pas inventer pour cacher l'existence d'une porte des étoiles !!!  

Ca consomme ces trucs !


----------



## inkclub (1 Octobre 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Qu'est-ce qu'il faut pas inventer pour cacher l'existence d'une porte des étoiles !!!
> 
> Ca consomme ces trucs !




Enorme consommateur délectricité, le LHC avale jusqu'à environ 1 TWh. C'est pourquoi les accélérateurs du Cern ne fonctionnent que du printemps à lautomne, lorsque la demande du secteur public est basse. Le contrat passé avec EDF, en effet, prévoit une tarification plus avantageuse durant cette période. Mais pour le restant de l'année, le Cern doit réduire drastiquement sa consommation, sous peine de payer une très forte majoration. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




L'article ici
http://www.futura-sciences.com/fr/news/t/p...mps-2009_16792/

A+


----------



## Romuald (1 Octobre 2008)

Tu es passé dans un trou noir qui t'as fait revenir trois jours en arrière ou bien tu te répètes ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (1 Octobre 2008)

Le problème avec les trous noirs, c'est que si tu en ressors, t'es vraiment en vrac...


----------



## inkclub (1 Octobre 2008)

Romuald a dit:


> Tu es passé dans un trou noir qui t'as fait revenir trois jours en arrière ou bien tu te répètes ?




Génial, depuis que je me suis connecté à la porte des étoiles (lhc), je possède le don d'ubiquité. Bon je vais tester sur le prochain tirage du loto. :bebe:

A+


----------



## Anonyme (2 Octobre 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Le problème avec les trous noirs, c'est que si tu en ressors, t'es vraiment en vrac...



C'est bien toi, ça, faire du mauvais esprit au beau milieu d'une discussion scientifique de haute volée!

Sauvageon!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (2 Octobre 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> C'est bien toi, ça, faire du mauvais esprit au beau milieu d'une discussion scientifique de haute volée!
> 
> Sauvageon!



Ah mais pas du tout! Ce que j'avance est désormais scientifiquement prouvé... Y'a qu'à voir notre ami au dessus pour s'en rendre compte...


----------



## Anonyme (2 Octobre 2008)

Ah pardon, alors...

Je ne dois pas en être encore complètement sorti.


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Octobre 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Ah mais pas du tout! Ce que j'avance est désormais scientifiquement prouvé... Y'a qu'à voir notre ami au dessus pour s'en rendre compte...





PonkHead a dit:


> Ah pardon, alors...
> 
> Je ne dois pas en être encore complètement sorti.



Pour rétablir la vérité scientifique, je précise qu'il n'est nul besoin "d'entrer" dans un trou noir pour être "en vrac". Bien avant d'atteindre son horizon de schwarzschild  , les effets de marée engendrés par l'intensité gravitationnelle feront qu'un steak haché aura l'air bien plus structuré que vous.

Après, la théorie précise que ce qui y entre n'en ressort pas (poil aux quantas) :hein:


----------



## tirhum (2 Octobre 2008)

Poil au bras. :style:


À effacer...


----------



## Luc G (2 Octobre 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Pour rétablir la vérité scientifique, je précise qu'il n'est nul besoin "d'entrer" dans un trou noir pour être "en vrac". Bien avant d'atteindre son horizon de schwarzschild  , les effets de marée engendrés par l'intensité gravitationnelle feront qu'un steak haché aura l'air bien plus structuré que vous.
> 
> Après, la théorie précise que ce qui y entre n'en ressort pas (poil aux quantas) :hein:



L'effet steak haché (belle image ) est atteint moins rapidement si le trou noir est très massif. Donc méfiez-vous surtout des trous noirs "ordinaires", préférez les trous noirs super-costauds 

Et sinon, grâce à des sources extrêmement bien informées, j'ai su le fin mot du délai pour la fin du monde. Contrairement à ce qu'on lit dans les journaux, ce n'est pas lié à un problème de pet glacé fondu (o! paradoxe) dans le tunnel du CERN. Cette "panne" n'est qu'un maquillage éhonté de la vraie raison : en fait, les autorités compétentes attendent la libération de SonnyBoy parce qu'une fin du monde sans SonnyBoy, c'est comme un Pascal77 sans jeu de mots, un Mackie sans fautes, un alèm sans appareil photo, un bobby sans pustules, etc.

Si vous voulez la fin du monde, libérez SonnyBoy !


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Octobre 2008)

Luc G a dit:


> une fin du monde sans SonnyBoy, c'est comme un Pascal77 sans jeu de mots, un Mackie sans fautes, un alèm sans appareil photo, un bobby sans pustules, etc.



Un Luc G sans c*******es ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (2 Octobre 2008)

Un Estomak sans parano et sans philo de comptoir?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Octobre 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Un Estomak sans parano et sans philo de comptoir?


Je trouve que vous en faites un peu trop là !!!

Vous attaquer au gentil Estomak sans arrêt, vraiment&#8230; 
Lui qui ne fait qu'aider et écouter son prochain, vous vous en prenez à lui depuis des semaines.
Méfiez-vous, l'administrateur ne pourra rester plus longuement dans son mutisme, et la pétition qui regroupe des centaines de plaignants contre toi et et tes amis vous pointera du doigt et comptera dans son jugement.

Lao-Tseu l'a dit : "Il faut trouver la voix !" (in Tintin et le Lotus Bleu). Moi je l'ai trouvée, et la rédemption me guette.

Cessez ces enfantillages de cour d'école qui en dit long sur la peur que vous ressentez vis à vis votre prochain. Je ne m'étalerai pas dans une analyse que vous devriez menez sur vous-même, pour votre plus grand bien ainsi que pour celui de la communauté&#8230;


----------



## Fab'Fab (2 Octobre 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> Je trouve que vous en faites un peu trop là !!!
> 
> Vous attaquer au gentil Estomak sans arrêt, vraiment
> Lui qui ne fait qu'aider et écouter son prochain, vous vous en prenez à lui depuis des semaines.
> ...



Je sais pas ce que tu prends, mais je veux bien essayer :love:


----------



## Anonyme (2 Octobre 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Je sais pas ce que tu prends, mais je veux bien essayer :love:


L'usage de la drogue est une fuite en avant&#8230;
L'écrieur qui n'a jamais rien lu de sa vie, il en donne la preuve dans tout ce qu'il commet, disait l'autre jour que Rimbaud était adepte des substances illicites, ce qui est une bêtise doublée d'une ânerie. La vérité est dans la profondeur de pensée, dans la recherche de son être profond au travers de la poésie.

Alors si toi aussi tu veux élever ta condition : Poète !

Rien n'est besoin d'absorber qui puisse nuire à ton enveloppe charnelle. Tu sais, des pauvres gens qui cèdent à cette facilité, j'en croise tous les jours dans mon métier. Et je sais comment les ramener à la raison. Si tu veux, je peux t'aider toi aussi, par mp.



Bonne journée ami Fabien&#8230;


----------



## aCLR (2 Octobre 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> Je trouve que vous en faites un peu trop là !!!
> 
> Vous attaquer au gentil Estomak sans arrêt, vraiment
> Lui qui ne fait qu'aider et écouter son prochain, vous vous en prenez à lui depuis des semaines.
> ...



Je vous dois combien docteur ?  :style:


----------



## Anonyme (2 Octobre 2008)

C'est mon métier d'aider les autres 
Par contre, copie vite le message, il va être passé à la Nephoulinette dans quelques minutes&#8230;


----------



## Luc G (2 Octobre 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Un Luc G sans c*******es ?



Je me trompe ou tu as fait une faute d'orthographe ? si je compte les lettres 



BackCat a dit:


> Lao-Tseu l'a dit : "Il faut trouver la voix !" (in Tintin et le Lotus Bleu). Moi je l'ai trouvée, et la rédemption me guette.



La citation exacte est "Il faut trouver la voie !" L'avantage, c'est que ça peut se faire en silence. (La variante énoncée dans un moment de faiblesse bar BackCat a été proférée lors de l'inauguration de la StarAcadémie, ça fait tout de suite moins philosophique.)

PS BackCat a des dons pour le pastiche, il devrait s'en servir plus souvent


----------



## estomak (2 Octobre 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Bien avant d'atteindre son horizon de schwarzschild  , les effets de marée engendrés par l'intensité gravitationnelle feront qu'un steak haché aura l'air bien plus structuré que vous.



oui! Tout a fait. Un peu comme si l'on approchait une étoile à neutrons.


----------



## Fab'Fab (2 Octobre 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> Alors si toi aussi tu veux élever ta condition : Poète !



T'as raison, rien de tel que de poèter un coup, ça soulage.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Octobre 2008)

estomak a dit:


> oui! Tout a fait. Un peu comme si l'on approchait une étoile à neutrons.


Mais quelle érudition, ami Estomak !!!   
Pourrais-tu nous en dire un peu plus sur les étoiles à neutrons ? Cela éclairerait nos lanternes d'une lueur culturante du plus bel effet


----------



## inkclub (2 Octobre 2008)

Pourrais-tu nous en dire un peu plus sur les étoiles à neutrons ? Cela éclairerait nos lanternes d'une lueur culturante du plus bel effet [/QUOTE]

http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Étoile_à_neutrons

:bebe:

A+


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Octobre 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> Mais quelle érudition, ami Estomak !!!
> Pourrais-tu nous en dire un peu plus sur les étoiles à neutrons ? Cela éclairerait nos lanternes d'une lueur culturante du plus bel effet





inkclub a dit:


> http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Étoile_à_neutrons
> 
> :bebe:
> 
> A+



Bel exemple de second degré pris au premier 

Chaton, tu es un incompris


----------



## Anonyme (2 Octobre 2008)

Bonjour et merci ami nioube.
Bienvenue sur les forums macgé où la communauté tout entière dévouée à l'aide de son prochain accueille avec force déférence ton lien au demeurant fort utile.

Vois-tu, dans tes premiers pas céans, il te faudra découvrir qu'en matière d'érudition, de pragmatisme, d'abandon de soi et de recherche absolue du partage de la culture, Estomak est l'Ultime. Fi de wikipédia. Fi de gougueule. Fi de la recherche cybernétique ! Le savoir est contenu en soi ou n'est pas.

J'ai trouvé la voixe.
Je ne consulterai donc pas ton lien, si amicalement donné, mais comme l'a dit le philosophe Hegel (le frère de Djegel) : "Point n'est besoin d'aller lire une éventuelle connerie laissée par quelque jean-foutre (partout) de passage sur wikipédia, alors que le Savoir Ultime est à portée de mains".

Je te remercie encore dans tous les cas.

Veux-tu être mon ami ?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Octobre 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Bel exemple de second degré pris au premier
> 
> Chaton, tu es un incompris


Je ne suis pas un nain, et je ne suis pas sûr d'avoir été compris&#8230;

Malgré tout, toi aussi, ami modérateur, je te salue coucou: ) bien bas.


----------



## l'écrieur (2 Octobre 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> Mais quelle érudition, ami Estomak !!!
> Pourrais-tu nous en dire un peu plus sur les étoiles à neutrons ? Cela éclairerait nos lanternes d'une lueur culturante du plus bel effet



Je vais t'expliquer, tu vas voir, c'est simple. Parce que sinon, on va t'expliquer avec des mots trop compliqués pour toi.

C'est comme qui dirait des résidus de supernova, tes toiles à neuneu.

Imagine une bouteille de champagne. Elle est là, fermée, t'as juste enlevé le congé autour du bouchon, et tu masses le goulot sensuellement.
Parce que si ce n'est pas sensuel, ça ne sert à rien. Le champagne est l'ami du sexe, c'est pour ça qu'on accepte de payer si cher un liquide plein de bulles.
Donc tu masses délicatement le goulot de la bouteille, pour échauffer le liquide.
Les petites bulles se réveillent, elles se disent : "'tain les gars, c'est l'heure, ça va péter dans deux!".
Et tu continues à masser, tranquille émile. 
Quand tu sens que c'est prêt, tu tournes un tout petit peu le bouchot sur son goulot, tu le décolles, comme on dit.
Avec ton pouce, ou un autre de tes doigts, tu masses le bouchon de liège à la base, comme si tu voulais délicatement introduire ton doigt entre le goulot et le bouchon.
Tu vois ce que je veux dire ?
Comme si tu massais un bonbon, ou que tu décalottais un gland.
Et là, le bouchon va commencer à se dresser, et mettre le liquide en expansion. Tu tiens bien la bouteille, d'une seule main ferme, et tu laisses faire. Faut pas lâcher le canasson dans la dernière ligne droite.
Et là, chpokkkkkk. Le bouchon saute ! 
*C'est la Champagne Supernova !*

Normalement, ça fait un poc au plafond. 
Et tout autour de l'orifice en explosion, y'a des petites gouttes de champagne qui vont se mettre à voler dans l'univers, et dessiner des arabesques superbes qui capteront la lumière.

Et ça y'est, elles ont leur vie propre, elles sont autonomes. C'est des toiles à neutrons.
Des petits oasis de lumière.




_Someday you will find me 
Caught beneath the landslide 
In a champagne supernova 
A champagne supernova 
'Cuz we don't believe 
That they're gonna get away from the summer 
But you and I will never die 
The world's still spinning around we don't know why 
Why-why-why-why-i-i 
(a really long guitar solo) 
(background - sounds like a bunch of "No"'s) 
(birds chirping) 
(more guitar) 
How many special people change? 
How many lives are living strange? 
Where were you while we were getting high? 
We were getting high <-- 9 times, background "Oooh-oooh" 
(Fades out 7th-9th times to just one "Oooh-oooh") 
(Song gets really quiet, fades to a peaceful guitar solo.) 



_


----------



## tirhum (2 Octobre 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> (...)
> 
> Veux-tu être mon ami ?


Oui.


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Octobre 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> Je ne suis pas un nain



Oui, ça, j'avais remarqué &#8230; ou alors, avec mon mètre quatre-vingt, moi, je suis un lutin 



l'écrieur a dit:


> Je vais t'expliquer, tu vas voir, c'est simple
> 
> &#8230;



Mais nan, c'est l'explication de l'aut neuneu tronc, qu'il voulait, là, le laid (toi là) neud tronc


----------



## Anonyme (2 Octobre 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> Oui.



Toi, je te reconnais !
_Tu quoque Titi_&#8230; Disait César à son oiseau, alors que sa traîtrise éclatait au grand jour !!! tu fais partie de leur bande ! 10 fois déjà, tu as refusé mes demandes d'amitié.
Plus jamais tu ne prendras le bon BackCat à ton petit du qui-perd-gagne émotionnel !

*Mais ENFIN ??? La modération est aveugle ici, ou quoi ???*


----------



## Anonyme (2 Octobre 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Je vais t'expliquer, tu vas voir, c'est simple. Parce que sinon, on va t'expliquer avec des mots trop compliqués pour toi.
> 
> C'est comme qui dirait des résidus de supernova, tes toiles à neuneu.
> 
> ...


Hors-sujet&#8230;

J'ai signalé ton post à l'administrateur&#8230; 

Tu as lu Sade maintenant ? :mouais:


----------



## Fab'Fab (2 Octobre 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> Hors-sujet
> 
> J'ai signalé ton post à l'administrateur
> 
> Tu as lu Sade maintenant ? :mouais:



Sade...
la chanteuse?
:rose:


----------



## aCLR (2 Octobre 2008)

:love:​


----------



## Anonyme (2 Octobre 2008)

aCLR a dit:


> :love:​


C'est heureux, ami aCLR !
tu m'en vois positivement ravi 

Le rire est salvateur. Déjà, dans les tribus incas, lors des famines, les anciens, considérés comme des philosophes par leurs pairs (non, pas de couilles, ça n'a rien à voir&#8230; vous êtes particulièrement grossiers aujourd'hui !) imposaient une journée dédiée au Dieu de la rigolade. Ce dieu, placé à la droite du célèbre Quetzalk s'appelait&#8230; je vous le donne en mille&#8230; Estomak !! (non, pas Emile, pourquoi ?  ). Vous comprenez maintenant d'où vient le pseudo de mon nouvel ami, lui qui n'est que rire et amour de son prochain 

Les peons, ainsi, oubliaient leur faim harassante au long de ces journées passées à rire à gorges déployées  il n'était pas rare d'en voir mourir certains d'inanition, le faciès embelli d'un splendide sourire d'enfant 

C'était quand même quelque chose, les incas


----------



## aCLR (2 Octobre 2008)

:love:


Heureusement qu'il nous reste encore quelques semaines de rires garantis avant la fin du monde&#8230;


Merci ami BackCat pour cette leçon d'histoire haschement drôle. 




> C'était quand même quelque chose, les incas


----------



## inkclub (2 Octobre 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> Bonjour et merci ami nioube.
> Bienvenue sur les forums macgé où la communauté tout entière dévouée à l'aide de son prochain accueille avec force déférence ton lien au demeurant fort utile.
> 
> Vois-tu, dans tes premiers pas céans, il te faudra découvrir qu'en matière d'érudition, de pragmatisme, d'abandon de soi et de recherche absolue du partage de la culture, Estomak est l'Ultime. Fi de wikipédia. Fi de gougueule. Fi de la recherche cybernétique ! Le savoir est contenu en soi ou n'est pas.
> ...


----------



## inkclub (2 Octobre 2008)

Je vais t'expliquer, tu vas voir, c'est simple. Parce que sinon, on va t'expliquer avec des mots trop compliqués pour toi.

C'est comme qui dirait des résidus de supernova, tes toiles à neuneu.

Imagine une bouteille de champagne. Elle est là, fermée, t'as juste enlevé le congé autour du bouchon, et tu masses le goulot sensuellement.
Parce que si ce n'est pas sensuel, ça ne sert à rien. Le champagne est l'ami du sexe, c'est pour ça qu'on accepte de payer si cher un liquide plein de bulles.
Donc tu masses délicatement le goulot de la bouteille, pour échauffer le liquide.
Les petites bulles se réveillent, elles se disent : "'tain les gars, c'est l'heure, ça va péter dans deux!".
Et tu continues à masser, tranquille émile. 
Quand tu sens que c'est prêt, tu tournes un tout petit peu le bouchot sur son goulot, tu le décolles, comme on dit.
Avec ton pouce, ou un autre de tes doigts, tu masses le bouchon de liège à la base, comme si tu voulais délicatement introduire ton doigt entre le goulot et le bouchon.
Tu vois ce que je veux dire ?
Comme si tu massais un bonbon, ou que tu décalottais un gland.
Et là, le bouchon va commencer à se dresser, et mettre le liquide en expansion. Tu tiens bien la bouteille, d'une seule main ferme, et tu laisses faire. Faut pas lâcher le canasson dans la dernière ligne droite.
Et là, chpokkkkkk. Le bouchon saute ! 
*C'est la Champagne Supernova !*

Normalement, ça fait un poc au plafond. 
Et tout autour de l'orifice en explosion, y'a des petites gouttes de champagne qui vont se mettre à voler dans l'univers, et dessiner des arabesques superbes qui capteront la lumière.

Et ça y'est, elles ont leur vie propre, elles sont autonomes. C'est des toiles à neutrons.
Des petits oasis de lumière.



J'ai pas trouvé de champagne, mais la vidéo pourrait-elle te convenir ? :bebe:

http://video.google.fr/videosearch?...r:official&client=firefox-a&um=1&sa=N&tab=wv#

A+


----------



## Nephou (2 Octobre 2008)

Bon ben vu que c&#8217;est pour l&#8217;année prochaine&#8230;


----------

